# Bhyve layout keyboard



## Sebastião Ferreira (Aug 18, 2021)

I can't use another keyboard layout in bhyve


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2021)

That's a known issue: PR 246121


----------



## Sebastião Ferreira (Aug 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> > That's a known issue: PR 246121
> ...


----------



## diego (Aug 20, 2021)

Which VM are you running on bhyve?


----------



## Sebastião Ferreira (Aug 22, 2021)

diego said:


> Which VM are you running on bhyve?


Debian, windows


----------

